# Lean Bulk on 600mg Test-E



## Blackgenetics (Sep 17, 2015)

Hey guys, I need some opinions on my planned 20-24 week bulk(600mg Test only, atm cruising at 150mg).


I've dieted to single digit bodyfat levels and I want to gain a lot of size in this bulk and still have shredded abs(since Im doing a lot of photoshoots recently).
Now I have a bit of fatophobia, I thought about eating at maintenance for the first 4-6 weeks since the Test is building up and to adjust my AI(water weight).
Thereafter eating in a 400 cal surplus for the next weeks and adjusting calories every 2-4 weeks.

Stats are: 73kg very veiny @175cm.

Can some 365-days a year shredded bros might help me out? :-D


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

To gain muscle without the fat I think the key is to keep muscle gain expectations realistic and eat sensible calories as you've planned. 400kcal / day surplus could net you just under 1lb LBM per week which is around the upper limit to avoid fat gain completely IMO

I would eat the surplus from day one.

Only prob I personally find with test and aromatisables is the water weight making it hard to judge fat gain unless I use a lot of AI to keep dry.


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Muscle strength/ gains as @SK50 will be noticeably slower, but who wants to look like a fat mess anyway?

Would add lean bulking goes hand in hand with eating cleanly, don't need added water retention from high levels of sodium in your diet. Needless to say the benefits of eating nutritious food are countless.

I don't use much AI at all, think this is fairly widely opinionated .25/.5 e3d/5d. Though may be genetics as my family are all sticks with veins popping left/right. Start lower and taper up - don't need unnecessary added liver toxicity for the sake of it.

If you're sure of maintenance level kcal, I'd go ahead and shoot around 300-400 above depending on training that day. Can judge pretty easily with decent set of scales every few days though and adjust accordingly though dont become over obsessive as you are bulking.

Maybe add an oral in towards the end? Var has done wonders for me.


----------

